# Need help with old hand saw



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Went to the thrift store today and found a couple of old hand saws for $4 each so I picked them up. They're in decent shape, teeth seemed ok, very light rust, and they seem well used. I am just trying to do a little research on them since I'm not a hand saw historian. I found that one of them is a diston d-12. The emblem puts it in the 1940's-1950's. There's one on ebay with several bids at $41 that's in better shape than mine, but looks to be restored.

But I can't seem to find any info on the other one. The marking on the blade says "Cromwell" above an eagle. Underneath it's hard to read, but I think it's "finest ___ing ____" the blanks are the unreadable part. And the emblem doesn't help me any, but it's am eagle and reads "warranted superior"

Have any of you heard of Cromwell hand saws?


----------



## heavy_d (Mar 5, 2014)

All I know is that one mans trash is another mans treasure. You going to hang them on the wall?


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

It was an impulse purchase thinking I could make a few dollars off of it. I thought I could certainly sell them for more than $4. And I probably can. But I cut made a few cuts with them and they do cut pretty well. So after thinking about it I'll probably keep them for my shop. I have one hand saw from ace that was cheap. My cheap gents saw cuts worse then these, so I've been using my flush trim saw when I need a saw. These will come in useful for me. I'll probably try to sharpen them up though. I may still sell them at some point or hang them on the wall, but they'll come in handy for the time being.


----------

